# 라고 그래 vs 라고 해



## 82riceballs

Hi all!

in Korean classes, we learn to quote people by using 라고 하다. But on TV and in real life I have heard a lot of 라고 그러다 and I was wondering if there is any difference in I  nuance?

Does 다고 그래 mean "to say" more strongly, since 하다 can have so many meanings?

How would the following sound different ?


부산에 산다고 안 그랬니? => 안 했니?
저 건물 독립 기념관이라고 그래. => 이라고 해/이래

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## jakartaman

부산에 산다고 안 그랬니? = 부산에 산다고 안 했니? = Didn't you say you lived in Busan? *I don't see any difference between 그랬니 and 했니.

저 건물 독립 기념관이라고 그래. = 저 건물 독립 기념관이라고 해 = The building is called "독립 기념관. (The speaker knows it)

저 건물 독립 기념관이래:  I don't know/I'm not sure but they say the building is 독립기념관.


----------



## 82riceballs

Huh that's interesting. In classes we just learn that 이라고 해 = 이래 and 다고 해 = 대. I guess that isn't always the case?!?


----------



## jakartaman

What you have learned is correct.
그거 맛있다고 해=그거 맛있대.
그거 철수가 산 컴퓨터라고 그래 = 그거 철수가 산 컴퓨터라고 해.

And there is also a different usage of '~라고 그래' and '~라고 해' as you guessed.

We use them when we introduce something new to others.

Imagine a situation where you are showing some American dessert--say "carrot cake"--to your Korean friends.

You would say, "이거 캐럿 케익이라고 그래" or "이거 캐럿 케익이라고 해", meaning "This is called the carrot cake"

Your example sentence sounds as if the speaker is introducing 독립기념관 to the listener.

Notice the difference in my sentence: 그거 철수가 산 컴퓨터라고 그래. I'm not introducing anything new. I'm just quoting what someone has told me.


----------



## 82riceballs

I see... So they're basically the same but 이래 implies more strongly hearsay and 이라고 해 implies that you know for sure what something is called, so I would never introduce carrot cake with 이래 since it sounds like I don't actually know and am just reporting what I heard!


----------



## jakartaman

82riceballs said:


> I see... So they're basically the same but 이래 implies more strongly hearsay and 이라고 해 implies that you know for sure what something is called, so I would never introduce carrot cake with 이래 since it sounds like I don't actually know and am just reporting what I heard!



 
Your Korean friends will later say to their friends, "이거 캐럿 케익이래." But if they tried it several times or learned how to bake it, or even tried to be pretentious, then they would say, "이거 캐럿 케익이라고 해."


----------



## Rance

1)
부산에 산다고 안 그랬니? vs 부산에 산다고 안 했니?

-다고 is used when quoting.
그랬니 is also used when quoting.
So first case is quoting another quote, and underlying idea is you can't quote something you didn't hear.
It may be bit far fetched interpretation of mine, but by trying to quote something you think you heard while asking,
 you are trying to show listener that you are more sure of what you heard of what other guy said.
I think it might be similar in English as well.
Didn't you say, _"I lived in Busan."?_ vs. Didn't you say _that_ _you lived in Busan_? 
But  for practical purposes in normal life, such nuance is pretty  insignificant. (Or maybe I'm wrong and they are simply identical.)

2)
I think the same way with jakartman that  -라고 해 has higher certainty of your quote than -래.
Though all other resources on web just define them to be the same.
Not sure why, but maybe because shortened form sounds more childish?
Or was it only valid nuance for particular example?
I  couldn't find really some kind of justification for my  feelings/thoughts about the expressions. (At least, jakartman is with me  )

While  저 건물 독립 기념관이라고 해 sounds like "We(not including listener) call that  building 독립 기념관", 저 건물 독립 기념관이래 does sound more like "They call that  building 독립 기념관".
Maybe because that -라고 해 or -라고 그래 is double entendre?
For example, 저 건물 독립 기념관이라고 해 can also mean "Name that building 독립 기념관" as in imperative tense.

비서: 시장님 저 건물 뭐라고 명명할까요?
시장: (귀찮은 듯이) 그냥  독립 기념관이라고 해(그래).
In this case, you cannot replace with 그냥  독립 기념관이래.

Maybe  such characteristics as double entendre provides little more imperative  implication? I don't know, but some food for thought at least.

그거 철수가 산 컴퓨터라고 해 is another example to ponder about.
While 그거 철수가 산 컴퓨터래 unambiguously means, "(They say) it's PC bought by 철수.".
그거 철수가 산 컴퓨터라고 해 sounds little too ambiguous.
It can mean any of the following:
- They say that's PC bought by 철수. (Well obviously jakartaman meant this.)
- Tell him/her/them that PC was bought by 철수.
-  They(or maybe we) call that "철수가 산 컴퓨터" as a name. (Though probably  more clear to use 부른대 instead of 해 in the original sentence.)
For this case, maybe because there are more possible interpretations that ends up blurring the original meanings/implications, 
it sounds a lot clear and natural to use simply the shortened form, "그거 철수가 산 컴퓨터래".


In the end I couldn't provide clear answer and ended up scribbling not so coherent and clear thought processes.
Any questions or pointing out flaws would be welcomed as we can draw better conclusion that way.


----------

